# Friend's Car



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

One of my friends got a new car.


----------



## Topwater blowup (Feb 20, 2006)

Congrats to your friend! Nice Ride!!


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

very nice


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Nice.


----------



## yakfishin (Dec 8, 2005)

I need new friends.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Now that is a great looking car.


----------



## Reel Blessed (Apr 7, 2005)

Looks like he needs a new driveway! J/K
Very nice car. Silver is a great color.


----------



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

We were actually down in Rockport shooting his engagement pictures and decided to shoot a few of the car while we were there.


----------



## Reel Blessed (Apr 7, 2005)

I was just being tacky out of jealousy.


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

They have come a long way. My old corvette looks like a pig compared to the new ones. Mine will still go over speed bumps though (-:}..


----------



## mikes451 (May 21, 2004)

Yea the front end looks like its only about 1 inch off the ground.. Seems like a speed bump would rip the front end off.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Hum.... I lowered mine even more. Can still do speed bumps tho.


----------

